# Windows 7 won't search content of .MSG files



## Mooginator (May 23, 2012)

I have a directory full of hundreds of extracted Outlook 2010 .MSG files and I need to be able to search the contents of these files for certain keywords.

Office 2010 has installed the iFilter and I've confirmed the proper indexing filter is associated with the file, and I've made sure the directory is indexed, but Windows 7 search refuses to search the actual content WITHIN the .MSG files.

If I can't get the OS to work with searching the files in these directories, is there a free tool anyone would recommend I try?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Outlook Add in Download: Windows Desktop Search: Add-in for Outlook saved mail (.msg file) indexing - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Mooginator (May 23, 2012)

I installed the plugin and re-indexed the directories. It still doesn't work. I'll open a MSG file and find a phrase or word that's unique (like exquisite) and then go back a directory level and search on that phrase.

Nothing is returned.

The search will return files with the text in the TO or FROM fields (i.e. who they were sent to or received from) but still won't search the CONTENT.

Also, I've seen screenshots where the results are supposed to come up with a main search header with subtext showing under each match - like searching for a TXT file; I don't get that either.

Any other ideas?

At this point, I'm thinking a 3rd party program may be the way to go.


----------



## Mooginator (May 23, 2012)

Interesting, I just looked at my Indexing Advanced Options, and it says "Registered IFilter is not found" for my .msg file type... Any ideas?


----------



## rummt (May 24, 2012)

You could try something like FileLocator Pro, which searches most file types.


----------



## pcunite (Aug 13, 2004)

rummt said:


> You could try something like FileLocator Pro, which searches most file types.


For sure, or something like FileSearchEX as well. Just make sure you add the extension to the list to search in under "Tools / Options"


----------

